# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Surfurlaub auf Rhodos, Kalavarda, Nikos Surfhouse - suche Gleichgesinnte

## surf69

Hi!
ich bin neu hier und suche gleichgesinnte wind/kite surf begeisterte nette Leute- Anfnger/Aufsteiger/Fortgeschrittene.
War bisher am Comersee, Hyeres, Leucate, Holland...Wrde mich selbst als fortgeschrittene Anfngerin/Aufsteigerin bezeichnen.
Dieses Jahr hab ich Lust auf Gardasee (da war ich noch nie) oder auf Rhodos- da soll es auch im Juni Juli August stabil Wind haben, Nikos Surfhouse ist 50 m vom Beach, Flachwasser, leichte Wellen....Bilder und mehr Infos unter Surf Fewo.com
Man kann da ziemlich gnstig eine Unterkunft mit Frhstck und evtl Halbpension incl Einlagerung von eigenem Surfmaterial fr 2-6 Personen mieten- wer hat auch Interesse? zeitlich bin ich in den Sommermonaten Juli und August bis Mitte September flexibel. Am besten passt Juli und September.
Wrde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand meldet!  
surf69 ist gerade online  Beitrag melden

----------

